

My grandma and I are psychopaths  - smectos
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2184658/Is-joining-Facebook-sign-youre-psychopath-Some-employers-psychologists-say-suspicious.html

======
mooism2
Already posted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4349305> with 6
comments.

~~~
smectos
Sorry I did not see that.

